# age



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

how old are u guys and what age did u get ur 240's


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

lol 27 and this year


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm 17 a shitty highschooler  
got it at age 16 when i was beginning my shittyness in highschool

this should be in the General section


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I am 22, 23 in september. I purchest my 240 2 years ago, and was looking to get one 2 years befor that.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

26 (27 in nov) and I got my 240 in May of this year.

-Jake


----------



## TonyO (Jul 15, 2003)

19 got mine like couple months ago


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

Im 17, got my 240 when i was 14... sold it... then got it again when i was 16... lol... it sucked with out it... during that time i was experimenting with V-tec... lol...


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

i'm 16 now....17 next month.......i drive a f**kin ford explorer


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wishihadda TT-Z said:


> *i'm 16 now....17 next month.......i drive a f**kin ford explorer *


das coo explorers are coo man 

GET SOME SPINNERS!


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

23 and I got my 240 at 23. I have been into NIssan's forever though. I like honda's too, but that wasnt the question. Anyway I honestly didnt know what a 240 was until feb 03. I sold my Altima to get somethign more sporty and was looking for Z32's. I was having problems and the 240 kinda fell in my lap. I researched it and it was somethign I wanted. So there


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Sleeper180sx - sense you asked, why dont you answer your self? how old are you, and are you a bandwagon jumper like everyone else! jk


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm 14 (15 in 4 days) and i got my 240 when i was 14


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*Im 18*

Im 18 i got my 240 a couple of months ago as an early birthday present...then some asshole cut me off and clipped me and ran now i need to fix the front end.. looking for a silvia front end. but i need a job cause now that im 18 im "independant" lol


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *das coo explorers are coo man
> 
> GET SOME SPINNERS! *


my explorer SUCKS...someone hit it :banana: and now the paint has a huge chip in it and you can see the old pain along with green paint....not to mention teh check engine light mysteriously comes on after driving for ten mintues (have had the car for almost two years and has always done it) and the countless noises it makes are really annoying.....NOT COOL :banana:


man those bananas are awesome


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

24 - 180sx 2.5 years now


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wishihadda TT-Z said:


> *man those bananas are awesome *


lol, u place em in spots that make no sense though,  

:jump: those are cool


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

damn joel...the 180sx is beautiful


----------



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

i am 21. Just got one month ago. planning to get a Sr20det or RB20det...undecided yet >.<


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

kevy8up said:


> *damn joel...the 180sx is beautiful *


Ha! not at the moment. Its wearing stock front bar and its dusty as hell! Front passenger fender is dented and bonnet is out of alignment. Its about to get an entire new kit and bloody expensive rims very shortly though 

I got sponsorship from Pivot so Im pretty happy!


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2003)

Darn, y'all a bunch of youngin's. I'm 54 going on 55 this year, but I don;t own it, its my sons, I just fix it! He is 21 in actual age, but closer to 5 in mentality!


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

yeah im a bandwagon jumper i got my at the age of 16 i have had three


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

21 next month and i got my 240 when i was 16. Its gonna be hard as fuck tryin to let it go.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

21 in Jan. Got mine 4 months ago...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *I got sponsorship from Pivot so Im pretty happy!  *


 quiet joel. i hate u 

roy: man, who cares if ur old enuff to be my dad  i wish i had as much as car knowledge as u..


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm 18 and got my 240 last year


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

> GET SOME SPINNERS!


Oh dear god no!

19 as of last may, still looking for a 240sx coupe or maybe an fc rx7 (no god damn convertibles!!!)... actually, i'm looking for all sorts of cars, but the s13 is definately on the top of my list...


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh sorry Sleeper180sx, read my post and i didnt quite word it corectly.

I was just wondering about you, sense you asked everyone else. and i was just teasing everyone about the bandwagon thing, didnt mean for that to be directed at just you.

Its pretty crazy how the 240sx seen has changed sense they have seen some time in the mags. Once there was a time when almost no one knew what a 240sx was. boy has that ever changed.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

That's the problem with automotive media. When they take a car that was pretty much unknown or just not praised highly and show what a couple people did to make them into ass kickers, all of a sudden, everyone must have them. Hachi-rokus, rx-7s, 240sx', 300zx', mr2s, etc... it really sucks because it becomes such a pain to find one now.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea who knows, soon u will see fast saturns and saturn forums always flaming us nissans =P


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Saturns? Phhhffft... The only tuning company i know of that does saturns is SPS. I don't mind if people start going for them and they start to become scarce, just as long as they don't take away the good stuff :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

20 (21 next week), got my S13 about 2months ago and only drove it for four days before the engine blew, but it's up nd running again and i get to pick it up tomorrow


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

ill be 16 in october. got my 240 before school got out. free from my uncle.


----------



## Hulksmash (Apr 25, 2003)

27 and i want one


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

20, got my 240SX at 17, sold it a while back, and now looking for another one.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

19, Just bought it 2day. Pics & stuff, as well as other profile modifications regarding it will come later


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

20 gettin mine at my job's auction


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

15 today


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

your the youngest member with a birthday today


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

18 i got my second 240 in june i had my other one when i was 15 but it got it by a trashtruck in front of my house =(


----------



## Mr.Kouki (Aug 13, 2003)

turned 22 last May, and my brother is 19 going 20...ive have the 240 for about 2 years and my bro has had his SE-R for about 3..


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

16, got myn a few weeks ago, ten days to be exact.No interior, no vacuum hoses, ect..... But d**m she is beutiful to me 

BTW: anybody have a vacuum hose diagram or pix of where they go or n e thing? its for an 89.thnx!


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

drowzyRB - sure i will see what i can do, maybe scan some pics off my FSM. maybe email me to remind me sense i am at work.


----------

